# Favorite Bard Songs



## Neil Aitken

Ok, this is inspired by the current "How do YOU play a Bard?" thread.

* What are your favorite bard songs that you have written? 
* Do you write parodies of contemporary songs or create original compositions?

Feel free to post and share.


----------



## Neil Aitken

*Eye of the Beholder*

*Eye of the Beholder* 

Risin' up, back in the woods
Took our time, took our chances
Went the distance
Now we're back for the goods
Just a band and their will to survive
So many times, it happens too fast
We trade our brain cells for glory
We rush right in to take down those drow
Never seeing the eyestalks of terror

CHORUS:
_It's the eye of the beholder
It's the thrill of the fight
Risin' up to the challenge
Of our rival
And the last known survivor
Cuts his prey down tonight
And his fortune must always be
Eye of the beholder_

Face to face, dwarf all alone
Hangin' tough, stayin' angry
The bard's a corpse
And the mage turned to stone
He's gotta kill with some skill and survive
CHORUS

Risin' up straight to the top
Spilt the guts, got the glory
Went the distance
Now we're not gonna stop
Just a band and their will to survive
CHORUS

The eye of the beholder
(4 times till fade)

~ Winnebago the Bard

originally posted on Pasadena Gamers site
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pasadenagamers/


----------



## Neil Aitken

*SNUFFED THE MAGIC DRAGON*

We snuffed the magic dragon, smote her kids in two,
Stuck her with some pointy sticks and covered her with fuel.
We wounded her with shiny swords, threw some fiery rounds
She bellowed out an angry cry and burrowed underground.

CHORUS
_We snuffed the magic dragon, smote her kids in two,
Stuck her with some pointy sticks and covered her with fuel.
We snuffed the magic dragon, smote her kids in two,
Stuck her with some pointy sticks and covered her with fuel._

The wizard turned into a giant, and pummeled the dragon's hide.
The warriors swung their mighty swords, and even fought inside.
The chain swinging fatso, grabbed her by the toe
And saved the burly paladin from a horrible munching blow.

CHORUS

Evenlow the sorceror fizzled several spells,
He shook his fist, leaned right back and cursed the dragon well.
Up an icy column, the bard was climbing high
Pulling out the fabled sword that was stashed before his time.

CHORUS

Some might call us murderers, breakers of the fam,
So our victorious band of heroes are going on the lam,
Fleeing fast and furious back to save the day,
We proudly hoist the missing sword and singing all the way, say:

CHORUS

~ Winnebago the Bard
originally posted on the Pasadena Gamers list
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pasadenagamers/


----------



## Demmero

My favorite spell-song that I've composed for my lady bard is for the Message spell:

Softer than a lover's sigh,
Soft as lover's kiss,
As lover's breath in lover's ear
To thee I whisper this....

I started writing a D&D version of Pat Benatar's "Invincible" but decided that was too corny....


----------



## der_kluge

Those are awesome, Knives!


----------



## Shadowdancer

Here's one from the story hour about a female bard linked in my signature:

*A Song of Other Times and Places*​ 
I’m a traveling troubadour,
Selling my songs from door to door,
As I journey down the long, dusty roads.

I sing in the bars,
And sleep beneath the stars,
And please the ostlers when their wives are asleep.

In exchange for food,
I give them my youth,
And a song to remember me by.

I’ll sing you a song of other times and places,
And sights you may never see.
I’ll sing you a song of other times and places,
And things you may never,
That you may never hear of again.

For the food I can’t pay,
And I really can’t stay
Because your wife will be waking up soon.

But before I go,
I really must show
How much I appreciate your kindness.

So I’ll make love to you,
And when we’re through,
You can lay back and I’ll sing you a song.

I’ll sing you a song of other times and places,
And sights you may never see.
I’ll sing you a song of other times and places,
And things you may never,
That you may never hear of again.

But before I can go,
I really must show
How much I appreciate all you’ve done.

And for the food I will pay
If you’ll only come lay,
If you’ll come lay down with me.

And I’ll make love to you,
And when we’re through
I’ll sing you a traveling song.

I’ll sing you a song of other times and places,
And sights you may never see.
I’ll sing you a song of other times and places,
And things you may never,
That you may never hear of again.


----------



## Herpes Cineplex

^^^ Aw, that's cute.

(I wonder what level the spell _cure venereal disease_ is?)


The only bard I ever played was in a short-lived but extremely cool game set in the Dalelands during the Zhentil Keep occupation.  The characters were "out-of-towners" who had been unfortunate enough to be around when the new overlords arrived, and got drafted into the militia.  Being cooler than the average men-at-arms, they were the militia's squad of detectives, investigating crimes and bringing the criminals to justice.  All this while secretly supporting the resistance, of course.

Anyway, my bard would usually perform at his favorite tavern to earn a little extra money, "singing tunes popular around the Realms and favorites from the far-off land of Thesk."  Thesk being, of course, where he hailed from originally.  For some reason, I insisted on cribbing from the band Jim's Big Ego ("Boston Band," off "No Place like Nowhere") for his most-requested number.

_I'm a local Theskan bard
Another local Theskan bard
Another local f-cking Theskan f-cking bard
And I'm here to sell more beer
I'm here to fill this room
I'm here to make you party all night long..."_
...and so on.

--
the funniest part was when another character started humming it absent-mindedly
ryan


----------



## Poster Bard

*The Hero's Rusty Greaves*

On any night prepare for fright and buy another round,
He's full of cheer and holds his beer but never held his ground,
He drinks his ales and tells the tales of all that he achieves,
The spilling of the chilling of the Hero's Rusty Greaves!

So harken to a man that you can envy for his feats,
Despite the fact that each attack results in his retreats,
You'll hear the sound, when chips are down, his bladder, thus, relieves,
The sloshing and withdrawing of the Hero's Rusty Greaves!

He's not the type to snark or snipe on others in the bar,
Though often they make sport of him for being so bizarre,
He's guileless though underdressed with nothing up his sleeves,
It's hard to bear that all he wears are Hero's Rusty Greaves!

Don't be annoyed, it fills the void, when times are of the need,
The boastful way he'll drain the day with each and every deed,
He's telling you of all that's true or all that he believes,
The fabricated, quite inflated, Hero's Rusty Greaves!

Decline the plea, to sit on knee, when beckoning he will,
Fair warning of his massive love for bottles he will kill,
Though slaying of the living is a thing that makes him heave,
Don't chance the moist advances of the Hero's Rusty Greaves!

He's had the clap, within his lap, and vermin there reside,
The closest thing to battle scars for which he can take pride,
Are marks upon his bottom that his armor often leaves,
The rubbing and the chafing from the Hero's Rusty Greaves!

Someday he'll die and all will cry and plant him down below,
But be advised, don't be surprised at all that there will grow,
The flowering and towering of trees with many leaves,
Well fertilized, wherever lies, the Hero's Rusty Greaves!


----------



## Alzrius

I always liked the songs from _Dragon_'s "Bards on the Run". Of particular like is "Can't Cast This Healing Anymore". Here's the refrain:

_Cause I can't cast this healing anymore
I've forgotten what we're down here fighting for
It's time to find ourselves an open door
And leave this dungeon floor
Forever

Cause I can't cast this healing anymore
I've forgotten what we're down here fighting for
And if I have to call upon great Thor
And cast Dimension Door
Then maybe I won't cast this healing anymore_


----------



## MojoGM

I just cranked this out here while I'm supposed to be working....let me know what you think.

Ever since I was a young mage,
I’ve heard the magic call.
From Waterdeep down to Suzail,
I’ve adventured with them all.
But I ain’t seen nothing like him
In any Arcane Meeting Hall…
That specialist Wizard
Sure throws a mean Fireball!

He stands like a statue,
Becomes part of the Weave.
Casting incantations
While his fighter buddies cleave
Always gets initiative,
Crisp opponents fall.
That specialist Wizard
Sure throws a mean fireball! 

He’s a powerful Wizard
There has to be a twist
A powerful wizard
With bracers on his wrist

“How do you think he does it?  I don’t know! What makes him so good?”

He ain’t got no distractions,
Concentration is high as hell.
He knows the orcs are a coming
Senses them by their smell.
Always gets his spells off
No disrupts at all
That specialist Wizard
Sure throws a mean fireball! 

I thought I was
The evocation king
But I just handed
My collection of scrolls to him.

Even in a wild magic area
He can beat my best
His mercenaries clear an area
And he just does the rest
He’s got crazy casting fingers
More opponents fall
That specialist Wizard
Sure throws a mean fireball!


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

MojoGM said:
			
		

> I just cranked this out here while I'm supposed to be working....let me know what you think.




This is how this guy won me over 






*sigh*


----------



## der_kluge

Poster Bard, that was totally awesome!


----------



## Anti-Sean

Came up with this little number after our party rumbled with some Hextorite cultists a while back. IIRC, this is the hymn my rogue claimed to hear the cultists singing as he snuck into their church.

_Sung to the tune of the Flintstones theme song:_

Hextor! Evil Hextor!
He's the god of War and Tyranny.
From the plane of Ach'ron,
Seeks to rule over both you and me.

Hates his half brother Heironeous.
Perfoms deeds that are felonious.

Hextor! Evil Hextor!
He's the Champion of Evil
The Scourge of Battle
He is an evil guy!


----------



## Neil Aitken

MojoGM said:
			
		

> I just cranked this out here while I'm supposed to be working....let me know what you think.




I'm impressed!  Actually I'm impressed with the quality of all the song posts so far.  Keep them coming - this is certainly an education.

--------------
Neil
http://www.lone-crow.com


----------



## Remathilis

my favorite bard song:

When that I was and a little tiny boy,
With hey, ho, the wind and the rain,
A foolish thing was but a toy,
For the rain it raineth every day.

But when I came to man's estate,
With hey, ho, &c.
'Gainst knaves and thieves men shut their gate,
For the rain, &c.

But when I came, alas! to wive,
With hey, ho, &c.
By swaggering could I never thrive,
For the rain, &c.

But when I came unto my beds,
With hey, ho, &c.
With toss-pots still had drunken heads,
For the rain, &c.

A great while ago the world begun,
With hey, ho, &c.
But that's all one, our play is done,
And we'll strive to please you every day.

(Shakespeare, William, Twelfth Night)


----------



## Naeyni Ane'omn

MojoGM and Poster Bard can I use your songs for a little Rp thing I am doing?


----------



## Stormonu

This is not my own of course, but this is the song that makes me want to play a bard, using this for his _Inspire Courage_ song:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCrnF844_ww"]Heather Alexander - March of Cambreadth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In this post, I'll just post links to some threads with similar content, rather than plucking out mine, cutting & pasting...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/307864-filk-you-en-world.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/300815-where-did-all-drow-go.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

But I'll also post unique ones like this:

UP ON THE ROOFTOP (Bejamin Hanby's "Up on the Rooftop/Housetop")

Up on the rooftop snowflakes fall
But you still hear Cthulhu's call
Up from the deepest darkest of seas
Heralding the old ones
Insane pleas

Chorus

Iä, iä, iä!
What do you say?
Iä, iä, iä!
What do you say?
Up on the rooftop
Click, click, click
Down thru the chimney with
Tentacles thick

First comes the taking
Of little Nell
Oh, dear Cthulhu
Do it well
Show her your visage
She laughs and cries
Horror will open
And shut her eyes

Repeat Chorus

Next comes the stalking
Of little Will
Oh, just hear what
A glorious trill
Here comes a shoggoth
"Tekeli-li!"
Run down the hall
And attempt to flee!

Repeat Chorus


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

HOOKED ON GMING (Mark James "Hooked on a feeling")


I can't stop GMing deep inside of me
Y'all just don't realize what gaming does to me
When I draw my homebrewed maps all night
I got to know everything's all right
I-I-I, I'm hooked on GMing
High on believin' that gaming is for me
Drinks as sweet as candy, the taste stays on my mind
Snacks to keep me thirsty for another Coke or nine
I got it bad for you, game, but I don't need a cure
I'll just stay addicted and hope I can endure
Painting minis when I'm all alone
Keep it up, game, yeah ya turn me on
I-I-I, I'm hooked on GMing
High on believin' that gaming is for me
[Instrumental Interlude]
Painting minis when I'm all alone
Keep it up, game, yeah ya turn me on
I-I-I, I'm hooked on GMing
I'm high on believin' that gaming is for me


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

FALCHION (David Bowie's "Fashion")

There's a brand new blade
But I don't know it's name
That people from strange lands
Use again and again
It's big and it's bad
Bringing tension and fear
They use it over there
but we don't use it here

[CHORUS]
Falchion! Strike to the left
Falchion! Strike to the right
Ohhhhh, Falchion!
We are the goon squad
And we're coming to town
Bleed-bleed
Bleed-bleed

Listen to me - don't listen to me
Talk to me - don't talk to me
Fight with me - don't fight with me, no
Bleed-bleed
Bleed-bleed

There's a brand new sound,
But it's not very clear
That people from good homes
Are hearing this year
It's loud and tasteless
And I've heard it before
You hear it while you're killing
On the front lines of war
Ohhhhh chop, Falchion

[CHORUS]

Listen to me - don't listen to me
Talk to me - don't talk to me
Fight with me - don't fight with me, no
Bleed-bleed
Bleed-bleed

Ohhhhh, block,
chop chop chop chop chop chop chop chop
Fa-fa-fa-fa-Falchion
Ohhhhh, block,
chop chop chop chop chop chop chop chop
Fa-fa-fa-fa-Falchion
La-la la la la la la-la


----------



## Minigiant

*The Dumb Orc song.*

Orcs are Dumb
Orcs are Morons
Orcs are the Stupidest Faction
Orcs are Lame
'cause they don't know
All of these is a distraction!


----------



## Argyle King

knives said:


> Ok, this is inspired by the current "How do YOU play a Bard?" thread.
> 
> * What are your favorite bard songs that you have written?
> * Do you write parodies of contemporary songs or create original compositions?
> 
> Feel free to post and share.





_This one is an original composition of mine. _ 

*Ballad of The Sand Dragon*
Laughing gods went crazy
Chaos swept the land
Heroes search for answers
Trek across the sand

On the horizon
Ominous black pyramid they see
Hellish heat rains down
They venture on tirelessly

Throw your dice and gamble
Glory you might win
But one wrong bet
And you'll never roll again

Earth cracks open
Roaring beast rears its head
With one fell swoop
A hero now lay dead

One of their number fell
The rest fight on
Whistling arrows
Conjured spell

Draw a card and gamble
Glory you might win
Pray you don't find the one
Or you'll never play again

With sword and spell they fought
Vicious claw and fang
Grievous wounds traded
Majestic bards sang

Throw your dice and gamble
Glory you might win

But one wrong bet
And you'll never roll again

Like lightning luck struck quickly
An opening did show
This was heroes' chance
To land thund'rous blow

Twenty on the table
Blood on sandy floor
The heroes clutched victory
The dragon was no more

Cards held and gambled
Glory, justice did win
But will luck smile?
When heroes play again

Draw a card and gamble
Glory you might win
Pray you don't find the one
Or you'll never play again​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"i kissed a Grell; aka: Charm Monster"

This was never the way I planned
Not my intention
I got so brave, staff in hand
Lost my discretion
It's not what I'm used to
Just wanna try it on
I'm curious for it
Caught my attention

I kissed a Grell and I liked it
The beak tastes like bloody meatsticks
I kissed a Grell just to try it
I hope my consort don't mind it
It felt so wrong
It felt so right
Don't mean I'm in love tonight
I kissed a Grell and I liked it
I liked it

No, I don't even know your name
It doesn't matter,
You're my experimental game
Just human nature,
It's not what,
Druids do
Not how they should behave
My head gets so confused
Hard to obey

I kissed a Grell and I liked it
The beak tastes like bloody meatsticks
I kissed a Grell just to try it
I hope my consort don't mind it
It felt so wrong
It felt so right
Don't mean I'm in love tonight
I kissed a Grell and I liked it
I liked it

Druids we are so magical
Oak leaves, curved blades, shapechangeable
Hard to resist so touchable
Too good to deny it
Ain't no big deal, it's innocent

I kissed a Grell and I liked it
The beak tastes like bloody meatsticks
I kissed a Grell just to try it
I hope my consort don't mind it
It felt so wrong
It felt so right
Don't mean I'm in love tonight
I kissed a Grell and I liked it
I liked it


----------



## Adam La Spata

I adapted Billy Joel's "The Entertainer" for my bard. It really fits if you have the Entertainer background. Joel did most of the work; I just changed a few words and took out a verse.

I am the entertainer and I know just where I stand:
Another serenader and another long-haired band.                                        
Today I am your champion; I may have won your hearts              
But I know the game, you'll forget my name
And I won't be here in another year
Without my cunning arts.

I am the entertainer and I’ve had to pay my price.
The things I did not know at first I learned by doin’ twice.
Ah, but still they come to haunt me. Still they want their say.
So I've learned the dance that is romance. 
I play my flute and I strum my lute
And they go their merry way.

I am the entertainer, been all around the world.
I’ve played all kinds of palaces and loved all kinds of girls.
I can’t remember faces. I don’t remember names.
Ah, but what the hell, you know it's just as well
‘Cause after a while and a thousand miles
It all becomes the same.

I am the entertainer. I come to do my show
You've heard me sing in taverns a song you may not know. 
Ah, it took me years to write it - the best years of my life.
It was a beautiful song but it ran so long
Just like I did: from the husband, I hid
When I loved my neighbor’s wife. 

I am the entertainer and you know just where I stand:
Not just a serenader or another long-haired band.
I’ll always be a champion for I have moved your hearts
And you know my fame, won’t forget my name
And my magic clear means that I’ll be here 
With all my cunning arts.


----------



## Lanefan

Adam La Spata said:


> I adapted Billy Joel's "The Entertainer" for my bard. It really fits if you have the Entertainer background. Joel did most of the work; I just changed a few words and took out a verse.



Those are often the best rewordings, where you don't in fact have to change very much at all to completely change the meaning.

Lanefan


----------



## Adam La Spata

Here are some more musical parodies for your use/amusement:

If you happen to use Mage Hand... (sung to Conway Twitty's "Slow Hand")

I want a bard with a mage hand
I want a minstrel with a magic touch.
I want a cantrip that can hold a glass
‘Cause, when you think about it, it can’t do too much.
For when we find ourselves undermanned, 
We need a bard with a mage hand.

For spells of healing, disease curing, etc... (sung to the tune of Marvin Gaye's "Sexual Healing")

Maybe you need some restoration
And feelin’ some vexation.
Or maybe you just can’t stand no longer
You got to be much stronger.
And when you get that feeling
You want magical healing
Magical healing, oh yeah
Makes you feel so fine.

For all those useful illusion spells... (sung to the tune of Joni Mitchell's "Both Sides Now")

Bows and flows of angel hair
And magic flowing everywhere
Enchantments flying through the air
I've looked at spells that way.  
But now they serve to hide your gaze
Through my arcana, be amazed.  
So many songs that can be sung
To let me have my way.

I've looked at spells from both sides now
From up and down and finally now
The right illusion I recall
To make it seem like naught at all.

And, for some uplifting of your party during Bardic Inspiration... (sung to the tune of The Beatles' "With a Little Help from My Friends")

Maybe you’re tired or weary or sore
Or just feelin’ weak in the knees.
Harken your ears to my song of yore
And you’ll soon feel as strong as the trees.
Oh you get by with a little help from your friends.
Mm rollin’ high with a little help from your friends.
You can rely on a little help from your friends.


----------



## MichaelSomething

I turned the original Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles theme song into a theme song for The Adventurers of Destiney

Adventurers of Destiny
Adventurers of Destiny
Adventurers of Destiny
Explorers of Undermountian; Hero Power!

We’re the world’s most fearsome fighting team
We’re an ensemble cast of heroes, a great team 
When the evil monsters attacks, 
these adventurers don’t cut them no slack

Adventurers of Destiny
Adventurers of Destiny

Kavine is the wizard of the team
Gyud leads, and Kuhn does healing
Krilla's cool, but rude
Nervinral is a party dude

Adventurers of Destiny
Adventurers of Destiny
Adventurers of Destiny
Explorers of Undermountian; Hero Power!


----------



## derp magicz

So, when I was young my Dad would play Johnny Cash, and I wanted to use one of his sangs, and decided on The Man in Black. However my Bard is a rather nice guy and an Aasimar, so here is the first bit of his theme, 

_*The Man in White.*_

Well, you wonder why I always dress in White,
even though it makes me easier to see in the light,
And why does my appearance seem to have a bright tone.
Well, there's a reason for the things that I have on.

I wear the white for the poor and the beaten down,
Livin' in the hopeless, hungry side of town,
I wear it for the prisoner who has long paid for his crime,
But is there because he's a victim of the times.

I wear the white for those who nearly never eat,
Or listened to my beautiful music's beat,
About the road to happiness through love and charity,
that seems perfectly obvious to me.

Well, we're doin' mighty fine, I do suppose,
With all o' our fightin men and fancy clothes,
But just so we're reminded of the ones who can't see the light,
Up front there ought 'a be a Man In white.


Edit: First and third verse were a bit clunky, fixed them up a bit.


----------



## Eltab

My 3e Bard was named Gondolin Adanedhel.  
His first adventure, at a con, was salvaging the cargo from a sunken ship.
Then I sat in on a subsequent slot as they played through the same module.
I took notes on both, plus wracked my memory for the cool moments.

I wrote _The Ballad of the Emerald Princess_ afterwards to tell the story - slightly inflated but who's to know the difference? - of how it went.  The original write-up ran 5 printed pages and still had a lot of summary text in it instead of verses.  Of course I'm not going to reprint it here, because I am truly a poor poet.

After Gondolin had a chance to polish it (a lot), the piece became an epic retelling, and his Masterwork.  
If you ever meet an LFR or AL bard in a tavern performing his version of the piece, you now know the origin.


----------



## Eltab

Tangent:
My 4e Invoker for the _Neverwinter Campaign Setting_ also used Truenamer fluff.  When he unleashed his top-end Daily, the words he used were Sauron's One Ring poem.  In the Black Speech - it sounded more portentous.


----------



## Bill Reich

This thread has been terrific and kept me up for a few extra minutes because I had to read it all. Here is a song-spell from my game rules. I haven't put lyrics to all of the song-spells but this one was just so obvious. It's an old song by the Zombies called "She's not There" but the song-spell is "I'm not here."

Well no one told you about me, the way I lied
Well no one told you about me, how many people died
But it's too late to say you're sorry
How would I know, why should I care
Please don't bother tryin' to find me
I'm not here.
Well you know I'm sneaking past you,
But it won't do you any good.
You won't hear a thing to tell you
And there's nothing here to see
Cause I'm not here.

-----------
https://sites.google.com/site/grreference/home/05-the-black-mountain/at-the-high-point-inn


----------



## Adam La Spata

Here are some more fun ditties I cooked up recently:

based on Michael Jackson's "Heal the Word," here's...

Healing Word
Can be a saving grace
For elf and for human
And every suffering race.
If your friends are dying
I can keep them here with the living
Get them in their place
To fight enemies.


based on Stephen Foster’s "Jeannie with the Light Brown Hair"...

I dream of djinni floating soft through the air
Conjuring illusions to seem not really there. 
I see them wafting as the winds gently play,
Threatening a whirlwind to whisk me away.

Many were wishes I wished upon a star.
How they brightly glimmered like a sharp scimitar.
I dream of djinni floating soft through the air
Conjuring illusions to seem not really there. 

Enjoy, fellow warrior troubadours!


----------



## Tvol

My play on "The Devil went down to Georgia"


*The Lich went down to Jorja*

The lich went down to Jorja
He was looking for some souls to steal
He was in a bind, his soul soon to unwind
He needed a new one to heal

When he came across a young church boy
Praying on some beads he wore taught
And the lich rose up on a weather worn stump and said
"Boy let me tell you what":

"Now I guess you didn't know, but I'm stronger than religion too
Now while you scare, with raised up hair
Ill take your soul from you"

"Now you pray well to God, boy, but excuse this Lich's cue
Right on this knol I'll steal your soul
And theres nothing you can do"

The Lad said, "My names Lonny and I've lived free of sin
So our souls are bet, but your gonna regret
Because my devotion always wins"

Lonny rosin up your beads and preach your prayers like shards
Cause a hells broke loose in Jorja and the Lich's pullin your card
But if you win youll save your town from this bastards evil goal
But if you lose, the lich'll steal your soul

The lich rose up above him and said "I've had enough of this show"
And fire blew from his fingetips and he threw it in a row
The lad rolled away to a tree his way as the grass around made a hiss
The lich started chanting rhyming and ranting and it sounded a lil like this

When the lich was finished Lonny said
"You think that you've won
Well I've just begun so let me show you how its done"

"Theres fire on our mountain, run run run
This Lich is standing in your rising sun
Hes striking at me who he calls foe
Show him of the light that we do sow"

The Lich turned his head as he felt a burning beat
And a light most golden tore right through him as if he were a sheet
Lonny said, "now don't come on back or try this stunt again
I done told you once, you son of a witch
I'm the best there's ever been"


"Theres fire on the mountain run run run
This Lich stands in your rising sun
He's striking at me who he calls foe
Show him of the light that we do sow"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeeee (olde) haaaawwww!


----------



## Flexor the Mighty!

I can't say I've ever written a song for my 3.5 bard, I just play things like Van Halen's Eruption when I say he lights that lute up.


----------



## Caliban

I'm no good at making up songs - but here's a few clips of a bard who is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTdv3tunmtU


----------



## Kelly Kellogg

Caliban said:


> I'm no good at making up songs - but here's a few clips of a bard who is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTdv3tunmtU





I KNEW it was Scanlan before i clicked the link! Lol!


----------



## aramis erak

I used this in game as the verbal for a Healing Word:

"Mary healed the wounded lamb, wounded lamb, wounded lamb.
Mary healed the wounded lamb, whose fleece was red with blood."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Here's a bard singing about a Wizard's "Feel Good Spells of Adventure"...



> Lightning bolt, Scorching Ray, Teleport, Magic Missile, Polymorph and Feather Fall
> 
> Lightning bolt, Scorching Ray, Teleport, Magic Missile, Polymorph and Feather Fall
> 
> Lightning bolt, Scorching Ray, Teleport, Magic Missile, Polymorph and Feather Fall
> 
> Ohhh...
> 
> Lightning bolt, Scorching Ray, Teleport, Magic Missile, Polymorph and Feather Fall
> 
> Fi-fi-fi-fi-fi-fireball
> Fi-fi-fi-fi-fi-fireball
> Fi-fi-fi-fi-fi-fireball
> Yeah
> Fi-fi-fi-fi-fi-fireball


----------



## Cole Taylor

Here's an adapted Skyrim bard song, good for some Dragonborn friends!

Our hero, our hero, claims a warrior's heart.
I tell you, I tell you, the Dragonborn comes.
With a voice wielding power of the ancient dragon art,
Believe, believe, the Dragonborn comes.

It's an end to the evil, of all our foes.
Beware, beware, the Dragonborn comes.
For the darkness has passed, and the legend yet grows,
You'll know, you'll know the Dragonborn comes.


----------



## ShellyValeras

*Team*

I was listening to Team by Lorde and here's what I wrote.


Wait for my signal
We've not yet lost all our graces
The hounds will stay in chase
Look upon your greatness and she'll send the call out
Send the call out
Call all the ladies out, they're in their finery
A hundred knives on throats
A hundred knives between teeth
Now bring my boys in, their blastin' craters like the moon
The moon we love like a brother, while he glows through the field
Dancin' 'round the lies we tell
Dancin' around this i should tell
Even the comatose, they don't dance until
We take down armies you'll never see in town
Not very pretty, but we sure know how to slay things
Livin' in ruins of a palace within my dreams
And you know we're on each other's team
I'm kind of over gettin' told to throw my hands up in the air
So there
So all the swords got broke
Shards beneath our feet
But it wasn't my fault
And everyone's competing for a kill they won't receive
Cause what this Paladin wants is release
We take down armies you'll never see in town
Not very pretty, but we sure know how to slay things
Livin' in ruins of a palace within my dreams
And you know we're on each other's team
I'm kind of over gettin' told to throw my hands up in the air
So there
I'm kind of older than I was when I reveled without a care
So there
We take down armies you'll never see in town
Not very pretty, but we sure know how to slay things
Livin' in ruins of a palace within my dreams
And you know we're on each other's team
We're on each other's team
And you know we're on each other's team
We're on each other's team
And you know and you know and you know


----------



## resscane

I  kind of like this one.


----------



## Bardrunner

Hi


----------



## Bardrunner

I make this for my bard. It from real song make by the Witcher. I change the word for it.

                     Ranger humble potion

When a humble bard
Graced a walk along
With Asteroth the Ranger
Along came this song
From when the wood elf fought
A silver-tongued devil
Her army of elves
At her hooves did they revel
They came after me
With masterful deceit
Broke down my lute
And they kicked in my teeth
While the devil's horns
Minced our tender meat
And so cried the ranger
She can't be bleat
Toss a potion to your ranger
O' Valley of Plenty
O' Valley of Plenty, oh
Toss a potion to your ranger
O' Valley of Plenty
At the edge of the world
Fight the mighty horde
That bashes and breaks you
And brings you to mourn
She thrust every elf
Far back on the shelf
High up on the mountain
From whence it came
She wiped out your pest
Got kicked in her chest
She's a friend of humanity
So give her the rest
That's my epic tale
Our champion prevailed
Defeated the villain
Now pour her some ale
Toss a potion to your ranger
O' Valley of Plenty
O' Valley of Plenty, oh
Toss a potion to your ranger
A friend of humanity
Toss a potion to your ranger
O' Valley of Plenty
O' Valley of Plenty, oh
Toss a potion to your ranger
A friend of humanity
Toss a potion to your ranger
O' Valley of Plenty
O' Valley of Plenty, a-oh
Toss a potion to your ranger
A friend of humanity


----------



## JustifiedSweetness

I wrote this song for my bard and her backstory, her home town used to do blood sacrifice to keep their harvest at its fullest by burying people alive.  

Deep // within the forest// lit by midnights light // 
As you drift off to sleep // you even might //
Hear the whispers// of the ones // lost under the earth // 
To tell you what happened here // was wrong // what was lost// 

‘Harvest // oh harvest // it requires blood //   
Blood for the food on your table // for your rose bud // 
Upon your Gods Request // 
bury what is blessed // 
bury it deep, bury it well '// 

Waking in the mornin’ light // 
Don’t worry you are // all right //
Take a few deep breaths // make sure there is no soil // 
Not in your bed, nor your breath, and make sure avoid // 
The Harvest // 

Harvest // oh harvest // it requires blood //  
Blood for the food on your table // for your rose bud //  
Upon your Gods Request // 
bury what is blessed // 
bury it deep, bury it well //


----------

